# Cómo procesar un archivo desde la linea de comandos msdos



## el poder (Jul 15, 2002)

Que tal,

Estoy haciendo un programa que abre, ejecuta una macro, procesa un archivo y lo guarda con otro nombre, todo desde ms-dos.

- Para abrirlo lo mando llamar con cfficeexcel.exe /e mi_archivo.

- Se ejecuta la macro automáticamente con una subrutina auto_open

- Se procesa el archivo y se guarda a disco
con código vba

-- Pero cómo puedo cerrar excel automáticamente para que me regrese el control a ms-dos?

Habrá alguna forma o tendré que utilizar otra herramienta?

Gracias.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 15, 2002)

En el codigo de Autpen() se puede poner

Application.Quit

al final para cerrar Excel.


----------



## el poder (Jul 15, 2002)

Muchas gracias Juan,

Funcionó a la perfección tu consejo.


----------

